# CAO Flavours Karmasutrasplash Petit Corona Cigar Review - A bit sweet, but not bad for a little cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*CAO Flavours Karmasutrasplash Petit Corona Cigar Review - A bit sweet, but not bad for a little cigar*

I picked these up because they were being cleared out, and I enjoy have a quick smoke every once in a while. I thought the flavor pair was intrigui...

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Karmasutrasplash Petit Corona Cigar Review - A bit sweet, but not bad for a little cigar


----------

